# My Vulture Catfish.......



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Love this Catfish growing fast Crap cell phone pic.....







thanks Terrance.....


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice cat. Saw a bunch of these at king eds the other day. Very active!


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

yes I got mine from that same batch a few months ago mine has grown twice the size as his brothers and sisters LOL was there yesterday saw them selling a moonlight catfish LOL a true giant second biggest in the amazon.. amazzzing fellow looks like a silver tig..


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Pleco-Nation2013 said:


> yes I got mine from that same batch a few months ago mine has grown twice the size as his brothers and sisters LOL was there yesterday saw them selling a moonlight catfish LOL a true giant second biggest in the amazon.. amazzzing fellow looks like a silver tig..


I kept a moonlight catfish for a few weeks. They are extremely skittish and often would go head on to the glass! They are beautiful but are a species only tank until they attain some size. I told them to move that moonlight catfish to its own tank since I'm sure he is having a tough time competing with 5 stingrays in that tank. lol


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

I know when I was there I believe her was sold there are a few other shops have them now as well..


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Pleco-Nation2013 said:


> I know when I was there I believe her was sold there are a few other shops have them now as well..


They use to be quite rare but just like the Tigrinus, because of demand, are more common now.

First one I ever saw was in Taiwan. 2 foot chrome monster. Very nice looking catfish.


----------

